# Insurance again (sorry guys!)



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

I've just been back on here trying to find some useful threads I've read before on Insurance quotes.

As car renewals in the household are due next month and the GTR arrives at the end of May - I thought I'd better get my finger out and get a few quotes.

Can someone point me to the threads - where have they gone!!!???


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Moved to correct section.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

I just posted a request to help me find the threads on insurance quotes.

You very UNHELPFULLY moved my post into the area I cannot find without telling me where it is!

Maybe it's obvious to you, but if I knew where this was I wouldn't have posted my request!

And your signature calls me an idiot!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It seems more than obvious that the best place to find discussions and to post questions about insurance would be in the insurance section.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

:lamer:

:chuckle:


----------

